# Which filter is better the Eheim Classic or Eheim Ecco



## str8fish (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a 60 gal tank and the water is a little cloudy. Not bad, just not crystal clear like I know it can be. I have a Penguin 200 filter on the back of the tank and I just don't think it's doing enough. The tank is heavily planted tank with a fair amount of fish. I was looking into buying an additional filter to the one I have. I am stuck between the Eheim Classic and Eheim Ecco. The Pro is a little out of my price range. Does anyone have any comparisons with the two. I found the Eheim Classic on an online sight for $68.00 and the Ecco is around $140.00. Is it worth the extra money? How does the Classic work? Could I use the 2213 model for a 55 gal (since I already have one filter) or should I go up in size to the 2215 (or is it 2217), the one for up to 93 gal. Thanks for your advice :fish5:


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, cannister filter preferences are very subjective. But of the people I know who have tried 3 or 4 brands, they prefer the Filstar series.

And the Penguin 200 is just not enough for a tank that long. If you had three across the back, each one flowing across 1/3 of the tank, that would work, but not one alone.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long has the tank been running? I have 3 different models of Eheim, but they are all of the Pro series. I would look at the 2217 and treat the filter like it is the primary filter for your tank....not additional filtration. I plan on replacing some of my Aquaclear filters with this line of Eheim.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I was at Petsmart yesterday and they had several Eheim Ecco 35's marked down to $28.99



I have a Fluval 304 that came with my used tank and I like it.

Prior to that all I have ever used was HOB filters.


----------

